
What China Has Been Building in the South China Sea (2015) - tmlee
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/07/30/world/asia/what-china-has-been-building-in-the-south-china-sea.html?_r=4
======
teh_klev
From last time around:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9981493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9981493)

------
wuschel
I am astonished how geo-political squabbles over resources such as oil and
fishing may destroy the great reef ecosystems of this region. Ecosystems, that
are far more valuable than the things these nations squabble about.

The cold war was messed up in so many ways. It reminds me these developments.

The type of people that advocate such nationalistic projects in favour of
international, peaceful and reasonable exploitation should be removed from
power.

------
hoodoof
This is not the end game of China's ambition, its just the start.

~~~
gbog
Do you mean that China has no right to "ambitions"? If you check your history
books you'll see that China has lost an enormous chunk to USSR and to other
countries when she was weak. Now she is stronger and will not let anyone take
any more of what she's got hold of, not even a cm2. I think it is
understandable.

~~~
crdoconnor
Try defending this as "moral and just" with a straight face:

[http://ichef-1.bbci.co.uk/news/624/media/images/67616000/gif...](http://ichef-1.bbci.co.uk/news/624/media/images/67616000/gif/_67616829_south_china-
sea_1_464.gif)

~~~
Tinyyy
What about this?

[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_x7xNgfhbbWo/TLxegWcfLTI/AAAAAAAAAx...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_x7xNgfhbbWo/TLxegWcfLTI/AAAAAAAAAxA/OT60sHnDmGY/s1600/bases444.jpg)

~~~
truth_sentinell
What's the purpose of that?

------
spoiledtechie
It's a dangerous game when china builds islands to support It's military.
Looking towards the future, could ever mean world war 3. I read an article
just recently that the world is the closest It's ever been to world war 3.

------
rasengan0
China has every right to protect their potential $5 trillion in trade.
International law does not matter. No one else will fight them for it. To do
this, requires lots of sand, casinos and go go dancers. Capital flight from
corrupt officials' relatives will feed lobby machines and eventually quell
these Western Dalai Lammy cliques worldwide

~~~
ultraballer
Protect their trade, from what threats?

Maybe US and Phil can build some islands and locate nuclear warheads and
missile defence systems there. After all USA have to protect their global
trade.

~~~
Tinyyy
Well firstly, China is not locating nuclear warheads on those islands - that's
an exaggerated and irrelevant point.

Also, using US as an example is incredibly hypocritical since they have a
large military presence all over the world - in way more regions than China.

Why is the US doing this? Could it be to 'protect trade'?

~~~
ultraballer
Just their presence is threatening to Philippine and Vietnamese fishing boats
and other vehicles. They patrolling around the area opens up for harassments
against civil boats from these nearby countries.

